# baking soda



## mill pigeon

i hear the old timers say they put baking soda in the water twice a week i was wondering if anyone here does it and what the purpose would be


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I makes everything more basic and makes it a not so friendly for bacteria to grow. Probably makes the dropping more basic also. This in turn makes the floor and perches not so bacteria friendly. Would do the same thing as Apple Cider Vinegar. I have heard its use for humans for bladder infections and cancer, but not yet for use for birds.


----------



## re lee

Some people used to use it for sour crop to So maybe some people used it as a preventtive. Thats All i can remember it being used for.


----------



## spirit wings

clean fresh water... works every time......


----------



## cheema

How much to gallon of water? 
thanks


----------



## RodSD

This is new to me. I only use baking soda to neutralize battery acid on my car. LOL! If it makes things more alkaline, then that won't be good. Many bad bacteria loves alkaline solution so we add ACV or vinegar to make things acidic because good bacteria loves acidic stuff.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Some bacteria like basic environments, some like acidic environments, and some do best in the middle and can't handle the extremes (I feel like most bacteria would fit into this category).
I would much rather use ACV because it discourages a lot of bad stuff, AND promotes the growth of GOOD bacteria, which like an acidic environment.

Baking soda is good for sore muscles though, so perhaps it could be used in the bath water after hard flights?


----------



## Quazar

baking soda (bi-carbonate of soda) is one of the ingredients used with a pinch of salt and a little sugar that is given to injured or under nourished birds. 
It acts as an electrolite to re-hydrate them quickly.
A bit like your isotonic sports drinks for humans


----------



## Big T

Quazar said:


> baking soda (bi-carbonate of soda) is one of the ingredients used with a pinch of salt and a little sugar that is given to injured or under nourished birds.
> It acts as an electrolite to re-hydrate them quickly.
> A bit like your isotonic sports drinks for humans


Good to know!! Now how much of each would you measure to a gallon of water? Sorry, you’re across the pond, a liter of water?

Thanks for the information,
Tony


----------



## hilltop

A few days in a row [eleminates pigeon pox] ....Otto Meyer..!


----------



## M Kurps

I was told it is good for YBS (young bird sickness),as for the amount I need to find how much he told me. I believe a tsp to gal with small seeds but I am not positive.
Kurps


----------



## hilltop

I think it was 1 tablespn in gal for several days Otto was a real pigeon man he flew TRENTONS and did well.....


----------



## M Kurps

hilltop said:


> I think it was 1 tablespn in gal for several days Otto was a real pigeon man he flew TRENTONS and did well.....


I looked it up and yes you are right hilltop it is 1 tblsp per gal. 
Kurps

I was told for YBS/Adeno-Virus although I never had to use it,as far as Pox I do not know.


----------



## hilltop

Otto also said a pinch of sulfer of flower in their grit would keep misquitoes off of them, it gets in their blood and misquitoes dont like it at all........Harry.....ps...he said u can buy it at the drugstore......


----------

